# Ref trying to buy something



## T-ruckerj (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello, 
I can't ask a question on this forum? I've tried to email but as my low post count I can get hold of him.

Now can anyone ask him if he has *** edited by admin ***

This is not a scam, I don t see me paying 15 quid to see if I can email one person if he still has a product for sale.

Could someone do this for me.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No, rules are rules in afraid.


----------

